# Indiana summer free swap meet & show



## forty9er (Apr 28, 2013)

By forty9er

The Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club will be hosting it's 3rd annual swap meet and bicycle show on*Saturday, June 15th, 2013. This will coincide with the 25th Annual Strawberry Festival. Location is the same as last year under the canopy behind CVS on the corner of US route 231 and state road 32 in Crawfordsville, In 47933. For you Garmin users, call it 100 block of North Green street. Bring your parts,Rat Bikes, your kids and your cruisers. Possible city cruise if we have enough interest. For More info check: http://www.hoosierantiquebicycles.org or E-mail ffuhrmann@accelplus.net or call 765 376 1577*


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 28, 2013)

..........


----------



## Krateness (Jun 2, 2013)

Bumped, looking forward to it!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 11, 2013)

Wondering how many Cabers are going? I'm thinking about it, if nuthin else I like strawberries!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 13, 2013)

ok....decided to go so I'm loading the van today, got some killer parts I'm selling so you better be there or you'll miss all the good deals I have! Long tank Rollfast bicycle and a Chaindrive Rollfast Tricycle too! And how can anyone turn down Strawberries and Ice Cream!
See ya there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2013)

probably going.


----------



## buisky (Jun 18, 2013)

How was this swap? Thanks, Ron


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2013)

People sometimes wonder why they don't get good turn outs for events and part of it is that they don't post any feedback for how the show went to include a few pics. I asked two or three times about one that happened in Charlotte, NC to see if maybe I would try to attend the next one. I never received the courtesy of a reply so it isn't going to be on my to do list! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 19, 2013)

I had all intentions of going but I didnt make it.......van is still half loaded and I'll be at Links and Kinks in Fairborn this Saturday. I'll post some pics upon my return


----------

